

IPhone Terms & Conditions: 3 Times As Long As The US Constitution - jarrodvanda
http://daggle.com/iphone-terms-conditions-3-times-long-constitution-2015

======
melling
Isn't that pretty much the world in which we live? Nothing unusual, right?

------
iamdave
Sensationalist title is sensational.

